# Point Lookout 4/5



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

Hello there

Saturday night went to Point Lookout with a buddy of mine and it turned out to be a pretty good night. Got there around 8:45 PM and the pier was almost empty...the wind was going like 30mph or so and the last 2 guys on the pier were getting ready to leave so I had the whole thing to myself. First cast out, a striper at least 28in, not really sure since I didn't have a net so I couldn't land it, then the schoolie action was great between 9-11PM with only 1 croaker though. Between 11-1AM only got a couple of bites but after 1AM the croakers came and the fun began. Around 4AM we had enough croakers for the both of us and since we were freezing our butts off decided to leave. All in all it was more that what I was expecting!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Rex,

Great report! Nothing like a cooler full of croakers to warm you up when you get home. Did you guys catch them on squid?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

See Rex,it's not hard to get back in the grove(fishing)after so long of not doing it is it. I'm glad you and your friend had a great time,I hope you all saved enough for my first time out which will be around Rock season. Did you use squid or what!! now aren't you glad you found this site for all the information it has given you.   TRIGGER


----------



## skimfish (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Someone told me croaker wasn't the best eating fish but never having tasted it don't know how to side on this. I always see reports of going home with a cooler full so thoughts on their taste and cooking tips would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey trigger, I guess it's like riding a bike, never forget!  This site and you guys definitely gave me all the info needed for a succesfull outing. 
As far as the bait, I came prepared with blodworms, peelers and squid but ended up using blodworms all night long..good thing I bought 2 dozens  I tried some squid earlier in the evening on one rod with no luck. Never got a chance to try the peelers. 
When do you guys expect the spot and perch to show, I would like to try some live rigging in 2 weeks?


----------



## Rex (Apr 1, 2003)

I don't know about you but I like my croaker fried in flour mixed with lots of Bay seasoning. The only bad part of about croaker or any other fish for that matter is that I have to clean it since my wife is squeamish about touching it


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Spot usually come in around June,Pearch should be in now,try around bridge pilings and in the rivers,you can use blood worms or even earth worms. Try and filet them if you have larger ones(alot of bones) I steam mine,I take a 9"x13" pan with something to keep them off the bottom of the pan, take two lemons & squeeze them into the bottom of the pan,take fish & place them meat side down(skin side up)and season & place thin lemon slices on top of filets cover pan with tin foil,set oven at 275 degrees,place pan in oven for 1hr.(slow steam). You can also keep fish whole. The meat comes off the bones easily.   TRIGGER


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm going to have to give croaker another try. If I can figure out a good way to cook it with out getting bones, I'll start keeping them once in a while. Last time I kept croaker I baked it with lemon, butter, and cajun seasoning. Flavor was good, but too many bones.
Does steaming it make the meat come off the bones easier?


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

Hey Fellas,
My wife prefers hers baked also Husky, with the lemon and butter or diced tomatoes. As for me fried all the way. I can relate to the bones, being that our daughters love'em just as much as we do. Its a little more work because I can't fillet but I split my open like a book with bones on one side and just cut the bones away. -- Skimfish if you ever in or near Shoppers Food Warehouse and enjoy your fish fried pick up a bag of Louisiana Fish Fry batter it'll be in yellow bag, within the seafood section. No need to add seasonings unless you want some extra zip. Family and friends love it.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Husky, I do it with mackerel and you know how boney they are and it does just fine,the bones peel away from the meat,sure you might find some that don't and you can take care of that and the skin comes off easy.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HuskyMD!

If you get some nice sized croakers, fillet them out. They must be good, the first mate on the Sawyer (Gilbert) never asked for fillets until Ed and i went out for the CroakerFest. If I remember the recipe right, you use an egg and milk dip, stoneground cornmeal or crackermeal, and deep fry. There are some "secret" spices involved (maybe lemon pepper?), but you can also get some ideas off the net...


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

fillet and fry them. I dip them in egg then flour/corn meal/spice mix and fry away.

Best when fresh last year I froze some and them were really strong tasting.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

hello guys

I will be braving the elements tonight as me and my dad ventue to Point Lookout. We have been itching to go fishing but this weather has been holding us back. I will give you guys an update on whats happening down there when i return. You guys are welcome to join us.

MC


----------



## skimfish (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for the cooking tips guys...can't wait to try some of the ideas out because that means first I'll have to catch them!


----------



## skimfish (Aug 28, 2002)

One more thing...I've been to Piney Point a long time ago. Does anyone know if fishing conditions are the same there as PLO? Same species? Tactics? Is it shallower or deeper there?

Thanks


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

i used to fish Piney Point until it started to resemble the causway at Point lookout. About a year and a half ago they put alot of boulders there where that retaining wall used to be. SO now you have to walk across alot of rocks if you catch something big. You get a few of the same species there but they are few and far between. It wouldn't hurt to try it out for old time sakes. Oh the last time i was there, there were 2 older women with a petition trying to get the rocks removed. I wonder if that ever worked out for them.

MC


----------

